# Dec 21 2012



## Anton (Jun 12, 2009)

I found a nice set of clips in youtube about this date.
What do you guys think will happen? probably nothing or some think the world is going to end? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUIg8rSHPqc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 12, 2009)

I am 99.99% sure nothing will happen. 

My faith in the History Channel to show anything that's actually relevent to the study of history has been undermined for a long time. Here's my notes while watching the whole farce.

Web Bot? Collective unconscious? Predictions of the future? That sounds like a bad rip off of an Isaac Asimov idea (psychohistory). The Delphic Oracle? Oh please. At least they're acknowledging that the "prophecies" are inherently vague. I think they may be quote-mining one of their talking heads... he's not saying "take prophecies seriously," he's saying "take them taking prophecies seriously seriously." "Like, shamanic scientists"? Have they just got a hippy to talk about it? 

Wait _what_?? How do they link Pole Shift to this "Mayan planetary alignment" schtick? They don't. This idiocy makes me rage. I Ching? It's as "personal" as a bloody horoscope. Sixteen minutes in and they've mispronounced two of their "prophecies"' sources. 

MAPPING HEXAGRAMS TO TIMELINES? Because _that's_ not confirmation bias and arbitrary idiocy... Never _mind_ the fact that the fall of Rome (low on the graph) happened at the same time as the _glory days_ of Sui-Tang China. Selective in their evidence, a bit? Oh good, here comes Merlin to sort things out... when you're this far into crazy country, might as well bring out the wizards.

"Historic Merlin"? What. English Merlin? The "prophecies" were published in a _work of fiction_. "A speaking stone! That must mean cell phones!" of course. That makes _so_ much sense. "Sound very much" "Looks a bit like" "It would seem to us"... it's all subjective. The history channel: not questioning its sources since 2012. Merlin doesn't say anything about 2012 either, probably because if there _was_ a "historic" Merlin, he wouldn't be using the Christian dating system.

MOTHER SHIPTON? WHAT? "Her" (his) end of the world prophecy was for _1881_, the _end of the_ _nineteenth century_. We're still here. The guy with the long hair, beard and the accent is starting to get on my tits.

"The Bible's track record for accurate prophecy is legendary." Oh, it's "legendary." Like a _myth._ Silly me. I thought this was the _History_ Channel. Oh yay, the Book of Revelation. Why not? Of course, if you're going to compare "flying creatures with streaming hair" and "self propelled chariots belching flame" to tanks and helicopters, you've got to apply the same process to the rest of the Bible and call "angels" astronauts. By that point, you're in Erich von Däniken territory and I'm laughing my arse off.

"Armies the size of modern nation states" aren't a new thing. In the seventeenth century Nurhaci mobilized the entire population of Manchuria under the Banner system and conquered China. 

Does anyone else get the irony of a scaremongering "world is ending!" programme pointing out that people who go out and act like the world is ending (Ghost Dancers) end up getting shot? Hopi? "Oldest tribe in the US, guys!" Old does not equal "correct."

The "numerous authors" predicting 2012 are...

1) the Mayan calendar, which doesn't say it's ending but just starts again. It's cyclical. Like the Millennium bug. We just roll over to Mayan Year 0 again. Or Mayan Year 5075, since they count backwards. 

2) a crackpot trying to arbitrarily link the I Ching to the Mayan thing. There's huge problems in his approach which is informed by the existence of the Mayan 2012 prophecy and has _actually been modified to fit the Mayan thing more closely_. We can discount this one.

3) Web Bots? Insofar as I can make out, something which analyses data which is 100% human-created might be able to pick trends in _human_ action. It "could" predict 9/11 (_could_ not _did_) because that's something planned by people, so it gets talked about no matter how secretly. I fail to see how _the internet_ could predict a "plasma discharge which wipes out everyone in North America except those living in caves."

Everything else they've talked about in this farce of a "documentary" has not been linked to the date they're talking about. They're either generalised millenarian "the world is ending... soon!" stuff, or _genuine scientific phenomena_ that get shoehorned into the "world is ending" narrative without any evidence to link pole shift to planetary alignment with the black hole in the centre of the universe.

This programme made me rage with the Samuel L. Jackson brand of fuuuuuuuurious anger. This rambling post has been my review of the audiovisual excrement which the History Channel now peddles as "documentary film-making."

This face was made by me during 75% of the video:


----------



## synrgy (Jun 12, 2009)

Pete just completely owned this thread.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 12, 2009)

I was only trying to "own" the video... there's not much of a thread yet!


----------



## synrgy (Jun 12, 2009)

Varcolac said:


> I was only trying to "own" the video... there's not much of a thread yet!


 
True enough, but what else can come of it after a rebuttal like that?!


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 12, 2009)

Good point. Maybe I should have held off until someone said that Nuclear Black Hole Mayan Merlin Jesus was going to kill us all, and _then_ stuck the boot in. 

The History Channel just annoys me. It's become nothing more than a neverending reel of archive footage from the Second World War interspersed with "alternative history" bunkum and things like this item, which is just quasi-prophetic fearmongering. The sad thing is that there are _genuinely interesting_ periods in history which are fascinating even if (unlike me) you haven't spent the last few years reading about them. I'd love to see an in-depth documentary tackling the global fallout of the European 19th-century colonial adventure, the proliferation of the languages and cultures of the European rulers and the role which inter-European rivalry played in shaping the political map of the rest of the world. Genuinely interesting stuff, especially when you get to the _inter caetera_ Papal Bull which divided the Southern Hemisphere between Spain and Portugal (which is why Spain had the Philippines but Portugal had Macao) - one man in Rome in 1493 effectively decided which language people hundreds of years later would end up speaking. However, I don't have much hope for the History Channel ever doing something that... "historical."


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2009)

On Dec 21 2012 end of the world theorists will have to set another doomsday.


----------



## orb451 (Jun 12, 2009)

It's OK Pete, the History Channel can't hurt you anymore. It's not your fault. It's NOT your fault.

That said, I agree most of the shit they put out is just that, shit. But hey, news broadcasts used to actually be about news, now they're just about marketing and drumming up fervor over this that or the other thing.

As far as December 21st 2012 is concerned, here's my prognostications:

It's going to be a Friday. It's going to be the start of a weekend. It's going to end around midnight. It's going to be payday for some people. It's going to be the last day on Earth for some people. It's going to be the first day on Earth for others. Some people will find love. Some people will lose it.

In essence, it's going to be JUST ANOTHER FUCKING DAY.

And with humor, how great would it be if it did all come to end on a Friday? What a fitting way to end the planet. Just in tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime for the weekend! Woooooooooo hooooooo!


orb.............


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 12, 2009)

TFI Friday indeed. 



Tiger said:


> On Dec 21 2012 end of the world theorists will have to set another doomsday.



Quite true. Millenarian cults have been doinng this for centuries. When the world doesn't end, either everyone goes home or sticks around and drinks the Kool-Aid. 

Well, unless you're a Seventh-Day Adventist. Then you go "sorry guys, the world isn't ending... but now we're here, want to start a church?"


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 12, 2009)

Lmao, this thread should be stickied.
Orb and Steve rule


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

Reminds me of the beginning of Ghostbusters 2. 

"Valentine's Day. Bummer."


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 12, 2009)

ITT 2012 is just another 'the World will end in the year 2000' deal.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 12, 2009)

Varcolac said:


> I was only trying to "own" the video... there's not much of a thread yet!



Pfft, how's this for a REAL doomsday scenario?







Eta Carinae is a _really fucking big_ star, or rather star cluster of at least two stars - one of which has a mass of ~100x that of the Sun, and is expected to go supernova in the near future. That could be a few seconds from now or several thousand years - in fact, it almost certainly HAS blown up, but we just haven't seen it yet as it's ~7500 light-years distant.

7500 light years is a long way, but not that far away when we're talking about exploding stars! It's predicted to light the sky up almost as brightly as the Sun for several days when it goes up, which will be interesting - but that's not all. If its rotational axis (which can be significantly disturbed during a supernova) ends up pointing at us when the bang comes, we'll get nailed by a gamma ray burst delivering about a kiloton of energy per square kilometer of the side of the Earth facing it, which would be enough to wipe out all life on half the planet and probably heat the atmosphere to incandescence too.

Have a good night's sleep 

[action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]should probably let you guys know now that the rotational axis of the star isn't currently pointing at us and probably won't be when it blows up - and said explosion probably won't be in our lifetimes anyway. [/action]


----------



## CapenCyber (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh you bastard; thanks for that.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 12, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Pfft, how's this for a REAL doomsday scenario?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*pre post edit -- I noticed your green text after I typed these paragraphs, but I am still interested in this stuff if you wouldn't mind..*

At 7500 light years away, I would imagine that the axis being off by so much as a pubic hair would make the gamma ray burst miss our little planet by a few hundred light years at least? Granted, I'm a complete layman so for all I know that theory has no grounding in actual science.. Could you make some sense of that? 

I'm trying to wrap my tiny little brain around the physics of it. Like, how 'wide' would that burst be? Akin to a piece of paper, or our whole galaxy, or somewhere in between? If just a piece of this thing is 100X the size of our sun, that makes me wonder if just the opposite of my previous paragraph would be the case, where the burst is so fucking big that there's simply no way for our solar system or any other in our galaxy or neighboring galaxies to avoid the burst's path?

I'm seriously clueless here (as if that weren't totally obvious) and I'd love some clarification if you'd be so kind?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 12, 2009)

synrgy said:


> *pre post edit -- I noticed your green text after I typed these paragraphs, but I am still interested in this stuff if you wouldn't mind..*
> 
> At 7500 light years away, I would imagine that the axis being off by so much as a pubic hair would make the gamma ray burst miss our little planet by a few hundred light years at least? Granted, I'm a complete layman so for all I know that theory has no grounding in actual science.. Could you make some sense of that?
> 
> ...



This star is very certainly within our own galaxy - our galaxy is approximately 100,000 light years in diameter and 1000 thick. 

As for the "width" of a gamma ray burst, what's suggested to occur is that the explosion of a massive star in a hypernova (like a supernova except even more energetic - a 100 solar mass star is certainly within that range - causes the core of the star to collapse into a black hole. This collapse concentrates so much energy that two massive jets of plasma and electromagnetic radiation - including gamma rays - are thrown outwards, either way along the black hole's axis of rotation. These jets diverge at an angle somewhere between a few degrees of arc to about 20, which is the are affected by the gamma ray burst - everything within a certain number of angular degrees to the rotational axis will be affected, with the greatest energy density concentrated on the axis.

As to where said rotational axis would be - it probably won't be pointed at Earth, but it could be depending on the events leading up to the "bang". Also, the angle of the resultant gamma ray burst - whether it's extremely narrow or wider - can't really be worked out until it happens.

The worst of it WILL probably miss Earth, but if it doesn't we won't even know what's hit us.


----------



## Leon (Jun 12, 2009)

Meh, I rate 2012 theories right up there with comic books.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, can we sticky this so the OH NOES 2012 cockmongling can just die?

Jeff


----------



## st2012 (Jun 12, 2009)

Varcolac said:


> I am 99.99% sure nothing will happen.
> 
> My faith in the History Channel to show anything that's actually relevent to the study of history has been undermined for a long time. Here's my notes while watching the whole farce.
> 
> ...



 What he said....


----------



## Bungle (Jun 12, 2009)

The 6 Best 2012 Apocalypse Theories (Are All Bullshit) | Cracked.com


----------



## leandroab (Jun 12, 2009)

As any other doomsday theory... Nothing is going to happen...

Remember the "millenium bug" ?

"Oh shit, every electronic is going to turn back to 1900!"
"Oh shit every electronic will crash!"
"Oh shit we all are going to die!!"




Yeah.. nothing happened...

EDIT:
This one is WAY better, because is based on scientific facts and can actually happen. I REALLY RECOMEND READING THIS.... Not because you should know about it, but because IT'S FUCKING FUNNY AS FUCKING HELL AHAHAHAHA!
http://www.cracked.com/article_16817_5-cosmic-events-that-could-kill-you-before-lunch.html


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 13, 2009)

Varcolac said:


> TFI Friday indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Guys, I think this is Jesus Christ our lord and saviour giving us _another chance_" 



leandroab said:


> As any other doomsday theory... Nothing is going to happen...
> 
> Remember the "millenium bug" ?
> 
> ...



 Black holes > Jesus boning everyones mum at once


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 13, 2009)

Leon said:


> Meh, I rate 2012 theories right up there with comic books.



i rate it right up there with the bible, which is also with comic books 



leandroab said:


> EDIT:
> This one is WAY better, because is based on scientific facts and can actually happen. I REALLY RECOMEND READING THIS.... Not because you should know about it, but because IT'S FUCKING FUNNY AS FUCKING HELL AHAHAHAHA!
> 5 Cosmic Events That Could Kill You Before Lunch | Cracked.com



its all real shit, cracked.com just strikes me as unprofessional


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 13, 2009)

This is an actual science picture.

I should go convert to some crackpot cult or another and suck up to some invisible superhero so I can bribe my way into escaping the wrath of Nuclear Black Hole Mayan Merlin Jesus.


----------



## Origins (Jun 14, 2009)

To me, if a "documentary" is told with an American accent, it´s already bullsh#t


----------



## sami (Jun 14, 2009)

I totally believe "the end" is really just the Mayan Calendar thing.

If the world DOES end, the reason behind it would be that the Milky Way Galaxy and the Andromeda Galaxy colliding. It's been proven they've been heading towards each other. Only thing to do is pray one of their paths change! Regardless, we'd be all dead by then (if you don't believe in reincarnation).


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 14, 2009)

Actually even if two galaxies "collide," it's quite likely that no matter will actually physically intersect. Galaxies are huge, and the space between stars is so vast you can generally slip other stars between them without them interacting meaningfully anyway. However, where many of the stars are relatively speaking will change, and the night sky might end up looking quite different in the end. It's _possible_ Earth's orbit could be screwed up but from what I recall even if Andromeda cannibalizes the Milky Way, planets are tiny and our star is not very significant to begin with, so most people on Earth wouldn't really notice. Not because they couldn't but because they wouldn't care anyway. Unless they were forced to because they died or something but frankly Earth isn't important enough for that eventuality.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 14, 2009)

sami said:


> I totally believe "the end" is really just the Mayan Calendar thing.
> 
> If the world DOES end, the reason behind it would be that the Milky Way Galaxy and the Andromeda Galaxy colliding. It's been proven they've been heading towards each other. Only thing to do is pray one of their paths change! Regardless, we'd be all dead by then (if you don't believe in reincarnation).



Even if you do believe in reincarnation, the largest threat to humanity at the moment isn't Mayan "prophecies." It's humanity itself. If people reincarnate for the next howevermany billion years it'll take for Andromeda to donkey-punch us, they'll probably have spent at least a few million of those years as cockroaches.

Man, I want reincarnation to work. I can't wait to be an intergalactic space cockroach.


----------



## Covenant (Jun 15, 2009)

i love all of the 2012 people getting all sad and worried just because of the mayan calendar. Heres why they're worried....

1. every generation thinks they're going to be the last
2. the mayan calendar ending in 2012!!!

so yeah its exacly like the millenium bug, stupid.

and for the mayan callendar IT HAD TO FUCKING END SOMETIME
here is how i think the calendar really ended....

mayan1: hey dude what are you doing?
mayan2: writing the damn calendar
mayan1: still?
mayan2: yeah
mayan1: well stop you're fucking ages ahead already
mayan2: okay...lets get FUCKED UP

then they get sars or something like that and die


----------



## leandroab (Jun 15, 2009)

It's just a publicity stunt!

*This is part of my "phrases I've always wanted to say but had no opportunity" book.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 15, 2009)

Covenant said:


> i love all of the 2012 people getting all sad and worried just because of the mayan calendar. Heres why they're worried....
> 
> 1. every generation thinks they're going to be the last



yeah, everyone is wicked fucking arrogant when it comes to that


----------



## Covenant (Jun 15, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> yeah, everyone is wicked fucking arrogant when it comes to that


 
its a little cute though


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

here's what I think is gonna happen: we're all going to be fine.

if the world really does end on 21.12.2012 I'm going to be pissed as I will have just celebrated my 24th birthday and I plan on living a rich and full life!

let us not also forget that the Mayans believed there were 4 different ages of man before the man that is in existence today.


----------



## Origins (Jun 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> here's what I think is gonna happen: we're all going to be fine.


 
How long did it take you to know that? 
Just kidding 



Scar Symmetry said:


> let us not also forget that the Mayans believed there were 4 different ages of man before the man that is in existence today.


 
I don´t really like to speak about things I´m not so sure about,
but I think that Mayas understood there has been 4 different periods before the arrival of Humans (which have been proved by geology, but unknowledge because of religious issues). Dinosaurs would have lived during one of them.


----------



## Anton (Jun 16, 2009)

I think all of those "the world is going to end" theories is just a pile of crap, but it is still nice to see how they are trying to convince you that it's all going to end.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Mayans also believed that if you didn't rip the heart out of a living virgin every evening, that the sun wouldn't rise the next morning.

that pretty much tells me that come December 2012, we're all going to be A-OK


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Varcolac (Jun 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> let us not also forget that the Mayans believed there were 4 different ages of man








I think you'll find there's seven. Shakespeare disapproves.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 16, 2009)

It's gonna be cool being briefly aligned with the ginormous blackhole and the galactic plain. Depending on what you think about it it's either the most amazing or the most meaningless thing in your life time.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm going to be smoking a cigar at midnight waiting for aliens to arrive


----------



## Bungle (Jun 16, 2009)

Somebodies theory was that Dec 21 2012 isn't the end of the world, just the end of an age. Where a new world power will take hold or something like that. Sounds a _bit_ more feasible than the whole "sky will fall" scenario. But just a bit.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 16, 2009)

20 seconds into the second part, it appears the oracle is consulting her nipples about the future of man.



Leon said:


> Meh, I rate 2012 theories right up there with comic books.



Jack Kirby also predicted the end of the fourth world and the coming of a fifth world


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 16, 2009)

silentrage said:


> It's gonna be cool being briefly aligned with the ginormous blackhole and the galactic plain. Depending on what you think about it it's either the most amazing or the most meaningless thing in your life time.


It sounds like you're in for a pleasant (or ambivalent) surprise! This happens every year.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 16, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Somebodies theory was that Dec 21 2012 isn't the end of the world, just the end of an age. Where a new world power will take hold or something like that. Sounds a _bit_ more feasible than the whole "sky will fall" scenario. But just a bit.



Oh god no.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 16, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> It sounds like you're in for a pleasant (or ambivalent) surprise! This happens every year.




I thought the solar system as a whole is on a cyclic path that moves above and below that plane? Saw this in a BBC documentary, I figure it should be more reliable than the history channel.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 16, 2009)

Traditionally, 2012 doesn't represent Doomsday but rather the dawn of the Golden Age, or a new Earth. Naturally, the media will jump on any opportunity to inundate us with meaningless fear mongering about the end of the world.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 16, 2009)

The media doesn't need to do that, we have enough New-Age hipster twats to shove it down our throat without their help.

Jeff


----------



## Bungle (Jun 16, 2009)

Varcolac said:


> Oh god no.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

I just won't be buying Christmas presents that year.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

the world better not end in Dec 2012 because I want to see the second installment of The Hobbit!


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 21, 2009)

Doomsday theorists have claimed inspiration from God Himself on the end of the world. Regardless of whether the day Dec 21 2012 means the end of the world or the end of an age, assuming God exists, do you really think an entity as powerful as God is going to give the human race ANY indication of the end the world? Doomsday theorists have been prophecising for centuries. What were the outcomes of those predications? Absolutely nothing. Come 2012, the next date for the so called "end of the world" or "end of the age" will be set. After that, the next one and so forth. It is a continuous spiral of never ending *guesses*, and when the predicted outcomes of those guesses are never realised, the next prediction is made.

Man is a fickle and obsessive creature in this regard, but instead of endless prophecy of such events, if you believe in God, spend your time making yourself a righteous person so you can be ready for the end of days any time.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 21, 2009)

^

Well said.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 22, 2009)

"Because history shows a surprisingly good track record for those that say that the end is almost here".

That's when I stopped watching. Yes, less than three minutes in. Why? Because if *ANY* of there prophesies had been correct, *ONE FUCKING TIME*, we wouldn't have to worry about this, because - you guessed it - we. would. all. be. dead.

This is speaking from ignorance, as I didn't watch the video, but has anyone ever even thought that the Mayan calendar ended in 2012 because that was were they were when the English pretty much annihilated them? Or is there some actual story that they wrote down somewhere that the idea is thrown around?


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

You mean I won't be getting my Dino sig?


----------



## silentrage (Jun 22, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> "Because history shows a surprisingly good track record for those that say that the end is almost here".
> 
> That's when I stopped watching. Yes, less than three minutes in. Why? Because if *ANY* of there prophesies had been correct, *ONE FUCKING TIME*, we wouldn't have to worry about this, because - you guessed it - we. would. all. be. dead.
> 
> This is speaking from ignorance, as I didn't watch the video, but has anyone ever even thought that the Mayan calendar ended in 2012 because that was were they were when the English pretty much annihilated them? Or is there some actual story that they wrote down somewhere that the idea is thrown around?



You don't even have to go that far into mayan history, calendars are cyclic.
The world doesn't end every year on Dec 30 because the end of our calendar is reached, it just rolls over to Jan 1 of next year.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 22, 2009)

As someone who actually has Mayan blood, I have to say that I got tired of the whole misinterpretation of the Mayan calendar when all the hippies kept going on about the Harmonic Convergence. I hate all these stupid New Agers who sell what they claim is ancient wisdom of the Mayans, and who never understand that traditionally you're not supposed to get paid for it, it's your responsibility to do what you can for the community... including shedding your own blood. 

Whenever I hear about this idiocy, I want to declare a flower war and see how many of them have the courage of their convictions regarding Mayan beliefs... 

Okay, I got that out of my system. Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Variant (Jul 2, 2009)

2012?

The truth in in my profile details.


----------



## Desi (Jul 3, 2009)

It's funny how the say that the world will end on that exact day...Like when the clock strikes 12:00 midnight on Dec 21st BAM!! world goes bye bye. I think if there were to be an end of the world, we would see a progression leading to the end of days. I bet when WW1 and WW2 happened, people all over the world thought the end was near, then look what happened...America went G.I friggin' Joe on the world and saved it, yea, that's right! So when WW3 comes around you can bet your bottom dollar that Kim Jong Il aka Cobra Commander will get 86'd by missile controlling beluga whales...Yea, straight outta sea world, cuz you don't know what they got them belugas on, they be training them for the day of attack...Yea, operation TUNA!! And that president of Iran, that amidojeewhatever, yea, that dude. He got a TECHNODROME!! You heard it here first, a friggin' technodrome, like the shredder...Talking brain and everything. He plots to open a portal to some other dimension, a dimension inhabited by IGUANA WOMEN! And they're VIRGINS!! But then Obama will be like HELLZ NAW! Send out the HOOD TURTLES!! They're like ninja turtles but straight up gangsta, cuz world savin' is serious business...And you gotta pimp! Cuz you know Michaelangelo is a party dude, but when shit goes down ya'll better hit tha' deck! Heads be rooooooooollin'!


Seriously, guys. I'm not making any of this up, Cherokee calendar said so.


----------



## windu (Jul 3, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Pfft, how's this for a REAL doomsday scenario?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you mean we can all turn into



[email protected]






how do we make these star thing blow up faster.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 3, 2009)

That shot of Eta Carinae is one of the images in my desktop rotation.

Jeff


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 3, 2009)

as a history teacher and student. that shit is fucking retarded. all that nostradamus non-sense too.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 4, 2009)

Its also interesting to note how a number of Doomsday prophecy dates are centred around times where a number is repeated, ie the 12th day of the 12th month of the 12th year. 

It is important to keep in mind is that the way man keeps track of time is ultimately a man-made invention. It was not handed down by a divine entity. It changed over time. We may as well have had one month with 365 days in it, but because the date has three 12's in it, by man's own superstition the date has significance, when in fact man has created the date from the very start.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 4, 2009)

Right on with that repeated number business... 6/6/06 was a stunningly dull day.

Jeff


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2009)




----------

